
Pando: We Sold Pando - uptown
https://pando.com/2019/10/23/we-sold-pando/
======
uptown
"As a founder, I have a personal goal that's just as important and just as
core to our culture: I do not want to sell this company. I have opened nearly
every meeting by telling potential investors and potential employees this, so
I guess readers should know it from the beginning as well."

[https://pando.com/2012/01/16/why-i-started-
pandodaily/](https://pando.com/2012/01/16/why-i-started-pandodaily/)

~~~
minimaxir
From the tone of the announcement of the sale, it's clear that Sarah Lacy did
not _want_ to sell Pando.

